# OFSSA 2012, entering requirements?



## omfgkevin (May 3, 2012)

Just wondering, since this is my first year in archery after I entered ROPSSA, since I've never been to one before. Any help? I use a standard bow.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For quite a few years it has been limited to accredited school teams. I suspect you can't just enter on your own. Best to find out through your school office.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

INdeed Stash is correct I Believe. You don't have to have a big team.....but you must have a coach and there is a minimum score that you must achieve at a previous shoot in order to qualify.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 3, 2012)

JDoupe said:


> INdeed Stash is correct I Believe. You don't have to have a big team.....but you must have a coach and there is a minimum score that you must achieve at a previous shoot in order to qualify.


I see. Is the minimum for each player? Because i heard it was supposed to be like 250 for each player? (I hit around 300)


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not sure what the minimum is for sure. I think it is around 230/300 per round...but I'm I'm just ballparking.

I'm not sure when regerstration has to be in. I would think if it;s not already in...it's not long now. I think the shoot is on the 16th...so that's less than a couple of weeks away.

Good luck if you go!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Your best bet is to talk to your office or athletics head and ask them. They will have concrete answers for you. You cannot enter on your own. Good luck if you manage to get to it! I am gonna miss shooting it as I finished up last year but I am hoping to be going as a coach.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

i am almost sure you don't need to shoot a certain score at a previous tournament. they do have a recommended score that they set for each category but its not mandatory that you shoot that score. it is up to your coaches discretion to enter you if they think you are capable. if your school does not have a team you can contact a school in your area that does and as long as their coach will agree to be responsible for you, you can shoot. we did it last year for a student who's school didn't have a team. i see you mentioned ROPSSA. there are many schools in that area that have teams. you should be able to talk to one that will help you out. 

let me know if you have any trouble. i may be able to assist. hurry though as the shoot is very soon. I'm not sure of the dead line to sign up. next week i think.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I understand the minimum is a "recomended score" to shoot. But it is there for a reason. This is OFSSA...it's supposed to have a certain level of shooting ability. His person obviously has it....but it would be a shame to let someone go who is just flinging arrows for the sake of being there. Distracting for the shooters who are there, and does very little for the self esteem of the shooter that is there just for the sake of being there. Can you imagine an OFSSA track meet without minimums?

Anyway....like I said earlier, good luck. There are some good shooters there and it's fun to have some good compitition!


----------



## omfgkevin (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I will ask my Coach on my next practice in monday. It was very exciting being at my first tournament, there were a lot of people (First time I saw a compound bow!) It was a bit confusing.

If anyone can answer, how do the targets work on the but(or how you spell it)?
I see some targets are 3 small targets in a triangle, and some are the normal sized targets (which I shoot on) and then theres the target that is about 75% of the normal sized targets?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You can shoot one big target or a 3 spot. Rings are the same size....just the 1 spot has more scoring rings. Some people prefer the 3 spot so there arrows don't hit each other and deflect, costing them point, or wrecking arrows.


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

JDoupe said:


> I understand the minimum is a "recomended score" to shoot. But it is there for a reason. This is OFSSA...it's supposed to have a certain level of shooting ability. His person obviously has it....but it would be a shame to let someone go who is just flinging arrows for the sake of being there. Distracting for the shooters who are there, and does very little for the self esteem of the shooter that is there just for the sake of being there. Can you imagine an OFSSA track meet without minimums?
> 
> Anyway....like I said earlier, good luck. There are some good shooters there and it's fun to have some good compitition!



I agree with you . That is why i said it is up to the coaches discretion if they think the shooter is capable.


----------



## omfgkevin (May 3, 2012)

is 308 ending (2 rounds, 60 arrows) decent for standard?


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

thats not bad at all. the recommended score to attend ofssa is 250 for 60 arrows


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Remember, this is one of the largest indoor shoots in Canada... have fun at it.


----------

